# English Spot/Checkered Giant?



## katieelizabeth

Sometime in November I adopted my beautiful boy Harrington! On the website I found him on, he was listed as an English Spot. When I went to pick him up, he was a lot bigger than I expected. The person who fostered him said he was about 10lbs at the time.
I've only been a rabbit mom since April, so please excuse me lack of knowledge. I stumbled upon the checkered giant, and I was curious if that's what he might be?

Here are some pictures of him!













This is how big he is compared to my holland lop, Phoebe!

If anyone could help me out, it'd be very much appreciated!


----------



## Blue eyes

Any rabbit with the markings yours has is way too often called an English Spot - whether or not it is. 

I am not well-versed in breed identification, but this video shows a number of rabbit breeds with the same markings that yours has. 

Yours does not have the lean shape of a checkered giant. 

http://youtu.be/u5GBu-6GfM4


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Well, we rescued one that the shelter said was a year old English. She was very thin and only 7 pounds. She kept growing and eventually reached just shy of 20 pounds. I did a lot of Checking and confirmed with our Vet that she was a Checkered Giant. If you look at English Sot bunnies, they have a different pattern in the markings and don't get nearly so large. We have some photos in the "Rainbow Bridge" section if you want to compare--her name was Serena and she was a lap bunny.


----------



## woahlookitsme

I could definitely see checkered giant with those huge ears. I also wouldn&#8217;t rule out the broken New Zealand as their max weight is 12lbs so they can be pretty big as well and are more common I would say depending on your area


----------



## AyaSora

Looks more new zealand to me. the broken markings people call them english spots. too heavy body type to be spot. spots are lean and leggy.


----------

